# To eat or not to eat?



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We have 2 roosters that are ready to be culled. One of them is just not breeding quality, he has a crooked beak and comb. The other one has had a rattle in his breathing his whole life. We treated him for cocksidiosis a few times and it never improved. As a result his comb is very dull and he just doesn't appear as healthy as the others. So, my question is should we eat him? I know you don't eat sick cows but I'm not really sure ab chickens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No I would not eat an ill chickens nor would I eat one treated for any illness in their lifetime. I would cull and incinerate the ill rooster.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok, that's what I thought...thanks!!!


----------

